# Nuppin Screws



## Ashley A

Hi guys,

Anyone know what size the Nuppin screws are and where I can get them?

I've used the 2 spare as the heads started to wear and starts to slip. hoping to find some better one's than the standard if possible.

Don't mind it having a different head instead of the hex thing but i don't think I'll manage to do a DIY cutting job to exact length etc. They need to be headless though since they need to go in so the cap can go over them.


----------



## Andre

Here are the specs for the screws @Ashley A: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-nuppin-thread.t7561/page-12#post-19329


----------



## Ashley A

Thanks. Don't know how I missed that.

I see the company is in Chicago. I've sent an inquiry on shipping to SA. Also looked for some local suppliers with the part number but came up with nothing.

Any clue if they're available locally anywhere?


----------



## Alex

Ashley A said:


> Thanks. Don't know how I missed that.
> 
> I see the company is in Chicago. I've sent an inquiry on shipping to SA. Also looked for some local suppliers with the part number but came up with nothing.
> 
> Any clue if they're available locally anywhere?



I think @Rob Fisher might still have some.


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> Any clue if they're available locally anywhere?


No idea, unfortunately.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I think @Rob Fisher might still have some.



None left.. I sent them all out with the Nuppins when they arrived.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Ashley A I`ve tried looking for these grub screws locally as well but the smallest I could find was M3. Did you manage to get a price/costing with delivery to SA? If it`s reasonably priced I am willing to split the costs with you. Let me know.


----------



## Ashley A

@Blu_Marlin , can't get a response from them. Surprised that they used a screw that only one manufacturer supplies and it's such lousy quality and the service from the manufacturer is worse.

Will keep searching though. If the day ever comes where all screws go and I can't find replacements, then I'll look at tapping it to 3mm.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ashley A said:


> @Blu_Marlin , can't get a response from them. Surprised that they used a screw that only one manufacturer supplies and it's such lousy quality and the service from the manufacturer is worse.
> 
> Will keep searching though. If the day ever comes where all screws go and I can't find replacements, then I'll look at tapping it to 3mm.


I`ve got two spare screws that`s kept in my safe But you can never have too many. I`ll also keep a look out for the M2 grub screw.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok I tried to place an order with McMaster-Carr and this is the reply I got:
"Hi,

Thank you for considering McMaster-Carr for your purchase, but we have cancelled your order for cup point set screws. Due to the cost of complying with extensive US export regulations, McMaster-Carr accepts international purchases only from our established international customers.
Patti"


----------



## Andre

@Ashley and @Blu_Marlin - why not contact pdib on ECF and get him to post some screws? I can try if you want?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> @Ashley and @Blu_Marlin - why not contact pdib on ECF and get him to post some screws? I can try if you want?



Great idea! And just ask Peter to pop the screws in the parcel he is sending me in a week or so.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Hi guys, if you're doing this and you are okay with it, i will go for 6 screws
Will collect from Rob Fisher at some point in the future

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Andre I`m not registered on ECF. One forum is more than enough for me. If you dont mind trying I would appreciate it.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Great idea! And just ask Peter to pop the screws in the parcel he is sending me in a week or so.


Perfect, thanks. Will test the water with pdib so long. Will include you in the conversation Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre 
Very kind of you


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Hi guys, if you're doing this and you are okay with it, i will go for 6 screws
> Will collect from Rob Fisher at some point in the future


No problem.


Blu_Marlin said:


> @Andre I`m not registered on ECF. One forum is more than enough for me. If you dont mind trying I would appreciate it.


Done, will let you know what he says. How many screws do you want if he can help us?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Andre and @Rob Fisher kudous to you both. I do the weekly JHB-DBN-JHB commute so getting them to JHB woud not be a problem. I will also take 6 screws.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Pdib (Peter) has already responded @Silver, @Blu_Marlin, @Ashley.

He is going to include 50 screws with Rob's package for the grand total of $20. Thus, works out at around R6 per screw. Of course, shipping from Rob will be extra.

Anyone else needs Nuppin screws. (@Alex, @Kaizer, @huffnpuff, @abdul off the cuff)? Please add your name.

@Blu_Marlin 6 (44 left)
@Silver 6 (38 left)
@Ashley 6 (32 left) - let us know if you need more please.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Blu_Marlin 6 (44 left)
@Silver 6 (38 left)
@Ashley 6 (32 left) 
@Rob Fisher (26 left)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ah, sorry @Rob Fisher, thought you got rid of all your Nuppins.


----------



## Alex

@Blu_Marlin 6 (44 left)
@Silver 6 (38 left)
@Ashley 6 (32 left)
@Rob Fisher (26 left)
@Alex 10 (16 left)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Ah, sorry @Rob Fisher, thought you got rid of all your Nuppins.



I did and then I swopped something for one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

6 for me as well please

@Blu_Marlin 6 (44 left)
@Silver 6 (38 left)
@Ashley 6 (32 left)
@Rob Fisher (26 left)
@Alex 10 (16 left)
@Kaizer 6 (10 left)


----------



## Ashley A

I'll take 10, not 6.

Happy for @Blu_Marlin to collect on his commute and I'll collect from him if he's cool with that?


----------



## Ashley A

Who do we paying the cash too? @Andre @Rob Fisher

Let me know the details. Thanks for the help guys. Kudos to the team.


----------



## Ashley A

Just check the list? I see there is @Ashley tagged for 6. I think that was meant to be me but if he wants 6 then we sorted and I got in just in time, lol.

If it's meant to be me though, I'm happy to take the remaining 6 so we don't hold things up and any late comers can get them from me.


----------



## Andre

@Blu_Marlin 6 (44 left)
@Silver 6 (38 left)
@Ashley A 10 (28 left)
@Rob Fisher 6 (22 left)
@Alex 10 (12 left)
@Kaizer 6 (6 left)

Ah, sorry yes that was meant to be you @Ashley A. Have updated the list above. If nobody else needs the 6 left (@huffnpuff?) you may have them with pleasure. Let us wait a bit.


----------



## huffnpuff

I'm good. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

huffnpuff said:


> I'm good. Thanks


I will also take 6 please?

If there is still some left?

Thanks


----------



## Andre

SAVapeGear said:


> I will also take 6 please?
> 
> If there is still some left?
> 
> Thanks


You have the last 6! List closed.

@Blu_Marlin 6 (44 left)
@Silver 6 (38 left)
@Ashley A 10 (28 left)
@Rob Fisher 6 (22 left)
@Alex 10 (12 left)
@Kaizer 6 (6 left)
@SAVapeGear 6 (all gone)


----------



## SAVapeGear

Andre said:


> You have the last 6! List closed.
> 
> @Blu_Marlin 6 (44 left)
> @Silver 6 (38 left)
> @Ashley A 10 (28 left)
> @Rob Fisher 6 (22 left)
> @Alex 10 (12 left)
> @Kaizer 6 (6 left)
> @SAVapeGear 6 (all gone)


Is there any chance of getting some Allan Keys or even better Hex Drivers?


----------



## Andre

SAVapeGear said:


> Is there any chance of getting some Allan Keys or even better Hex Drivers?


Pdib has already ordered the screws. I do not want to further impose on him. Should not be too difficult to source hex drivers locally?


----------



## Genosmate

Pleased you guys have come right,I see that some might prefer a screw head to a grub screw,here you go (I can arrange if its needed) http://www.westfieldfasteners.co.uk/A2_ScrewBolt_PoziPan_M2.html


----------



## SAVapeGear

Andre said:


> Pdib has already ordered the screws. I do not want to further impose on him. Should not be too difficult to source hex drivers locally?


Thanks very much @Andre 

I understand.I search for a long time to get them locally and had to buy n whole set of Allan Keys just for the one size.

The quality was so bad that it stripped the fist time I used it.

Not to worry.


----------



## Gazzacpt

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks very much @Andre
> 
> I understand.I search for a long time to get them locally and had to buy n whole set of Allan Keys just for the one size.
> 
> The quality was so bad that it stripped the fist time I used it.
> 
> Not to worry.


Try mantech they have some high quality tools should have a nice hex driver in the Wiha range. I think the Skipper has on of thems.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks very much @Andre
> 
> I understand.I search for a long time to get them locally and had to buy n whole set of Allan Keys just for the one size.
> 
> The quality was so bad that it stripped the fist time I used it.
> 
> Not to worry.



I have a fair bit of experience with these Nuppin machine screws @SAVapeGear, in the beginning I also damaged the heads by using the Allen key. So I got one of those special screwdrivers from the US in the hopes that it would prevent the heads from stripping. It didn't work for me either. The fact remains that those tiny 0.9mm machine screws heads can only take a certain torque before the heads get messed up. Through trial and error I have figured out how much I can tweak them (more or less), and in my experience, with two nuppins. They never let go of the wire, even after weeks of use and changing wicks every few days etc.

I can't even recall when last I changed the coils in both my devices, and every now and again when I feel the urge to build a coil, I'll take a look at the current ones and realize that they are still performing to the max. So I just dry burn/rinse and re-wick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Alex said:


> I have a fair bit of experience with these Nuppin machine screws @SAVapeGear, in the beginning I also damaged the heads by using the Allen key. So I got one of those special screwdrivers from the US in the hopes that it would prevent the heads from stripping. It didn't work for me either. The fact remains that those tiny 0.9mm machine screws heads can only take a certain torque before the heads get messed up. Through trial and error I have figured out how much I can tweak them (more or less), and in my experience, with two nuppins. They never let go of the wire, even after weeks of use and changing wicks every few days etc.
> 
> I can't even recall when last I changed the coils in both my devices, and every now and again when I feel the urge to build a coil, I'll take a look at the current ones and realize that they are still performing to the max. So I just dry burn/rinse and re-wick.


Yes.I have been doing the same on my 2 nuppins.The builds I have in there is already 3 months old.I also just dryburn and rewick.To scared to touch that screws and to build on the deck is also not a easy one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Genosmate said:


> Pleased you guys have come right,I see that some might prefer a screw head to a grub screw,here you go (I can arrange if its needed) http://www.westfieldfasteners.co.uk/A2_ScrewBolt_PoziPan_M2.html



That would be lekker to have as alternative but the pan head won't work as the top cap won't go over them. Still needs to sink into the base completely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ashley A said:


> I'll take 10, not 6.
> 
> Happy for @Blu_Marlin to collect on his commute and I'll collect from him if he's cool with that?


No problem @Ashley A, in fact I can bring it up for all the JHB/CEN/PTA based people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Blu_Marlin said:


> No problem @Ashley A, in fact I can bring it up for all the JHB/CEN/PTA based people.


Excellent.I am based in Centurion.Thanks @Blu_Marlin


----------



## Blu_Marlin

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks very much @Andre
> 
> I understand.I search for a long time to get them locally and had to buy n whole set of Allan Keys just for the one size.
> 
> The quality was so bad that it stripped the fist time I used it.
> 
> Not to worry.


@SAVapeGear I bought a really nice 0.9 mm hex driver locally. A good quality one will go for anything from R90 upwards. I got mine at the "The Tool Shop" in Randburg. I can`t recall the make right now, but that was the last one there and I`m not sure when they will get stock again. You will probably have to look at the specialized tool shop or a RC hobby shop for a really good quality one. With the one I have I can still use the screw that was previously unusable with the standard allen-key. But as @Alex said, due to the size and design of the screw it will only take a certain amount of force before the head is damaged.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Blu_Marlin said:


> @SAVapeGear I bought a really nice 0.9 mm hex driver locally. A good quality one will go for anything from R90 upwards. I got mine at the "The Tool Shop" in Randburg. I can`t recall the make right now, but that was the last one there and I`m not sure when they will get stock again. You will probably have to look at the specialized tool shop or a RC hobby shop for a really good quality one. With the one I have I can still use the screw that was previously unusable with the standard allen-key. But as @Alex said, due to the size and design of the screw it will only take a certain amount of force before the head is damaged.


Thanks.I went all over the place and I tried hobby shops with no luck.You are lucky you got one.


----------



## Andre

Will this work @SAVapeGear:

http://www.goblinhobbies.co.za/tools/mipr9007-mip-thorp-hex-driver-1-5mm-2504.html


----------



## SAVapeGear

Andre said:


> Will this work @SAVapeGear:
> 
> http://www.goblinhobbies.co.za/tools/mipr9007-mip-thorp-hex-driver-1-5mm-2504.html


It looks like it might work,but they also don't have stock...

Thanks @Andre


----------



## SAVapeGear

Not to worry guys.I still have one Allan Key that works,was just thinking of getting something better.

But at least I can still operate.

If someone come across one,one day.Please let me know.


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> Not to worry guys.I still have one Allan Key that works,was just thinking of getting something better.
> 
> But at least I can still operate.
> 
> If someone come across one,one day.Please let me know.


Maybe we can get @Christos to have a look at the hobby shops seeing that he is into the RC Planes.

@Christos if you go to hobby shops again,please check if you can get a good quality hex driver 0.9mm.

You have my contact details.Only when you go past hobby shops again.

Thanks.


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Maybe we can get @Christos to have a look at the hobby shops seeing that he is into the RC Planes.
> 
> @Christos if you go to hobby shops again,please check if you can get a good quality hex driver 0.9mm.
> 
> You have my contact details.Only when you go past hobby shops again.
> 
> Thanks.


Will do.

I havent been for a while because there is a heli with my name on it that I keep forcing myself not to buy!

there is a few online stores in ZA e.g. LagoonHobbies.co.za that might be able to assist if you drop them a mail.


----------



## Silver

Hi
When you use the Allen Key, it helps to use the long side to loosen or tighten
That way you use less torque
(Hold the short side in your fingers)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Hi guys,

Any info on the screws? I'm sure I owe someone money...


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any info on the screws? I'm sure I owe someone money...


I was thinking the exact same thing as well but I`m sure @Rob Fisher will let us know as soon as he knows


----------



## Rob Fisher

The screws are coming with a new mod... My guess is the screws have arrived with Peter and my mod should be on it's way on Monday... get to my US address Wednesday and then I'll ship... so my guess is sometime week after next.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> The screws are coming with a new mod... My guess is the screws have arrived with Peter and my mod should be on it's way on Monday... get to my US address Wednesday and then I'll ship... so my guess is sometime week after next.



Geez, I had almost forgotten about these, thanks Rob.


----------



## Christos

Any chance sombody has a link where I can buy a nuppin?
I see @Oupa has a RM2 and I'm considering ordering it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Any chance sombody has a link where I can buy a nuppin?
> I see @Oupa has a RM2 and I'm considering ordering it.



You can only buy Nuppins in the classifieds now... there were two buys of Nuppins and they both sold out I'm afraid.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Any news on the Nuppin Screws?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Any news on the Nuppin Screws?



Yip they arrived today.

What I'll do is courier the JHB and CT ones to one person and the rest can get them form the individuals? That work for everyone because sending a parcel for a few screws to everyone will be really expensive.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Blu_Marlin 6
@Silver 6
@Ashley A 10
@Alex 10
@Kaizer 6
@SAVapeGear 6

Shall I send them to Alex in JHB? And to whom in CT?

If no one is in a big rush I could always bring them to the JHB Vape Meet next month!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Calling @Blu_Marlin 

He said that he does trips from DBN to JHB and PTA if I remember correctly.

@Rob Fisher what do we owe you for the screws and how can we make payment?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher what do we owe you for the screws and how can we make payment?



Gift to ECIGSSA Mates!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Gift to ECIGSSA Mates!


Thanks @Rob Fisher 

You are a good man!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A

Thanks @Rob Fisher. Really appreciate it 

If @Blu_Marlin can't collect, then will make a plan to collect from @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Gift to ECIGSSA Mates!



Wow, thank you Rob, I agree with @SAVapeGear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher you legend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Gift to ECIGSSA Mates!


@Rob Fisher thank you for the kind gesture and thank you @Andre for getting the ball rolling:thumb right: 
I will be down this weekend and can fetch it on Saturday or Sunday, which ever is convenient for you. If you want to meet at a coffee shop around you area, that would be great. Coffee and cake is on me. If it’s alright with the JHB guys I can fetch the JHB shipment, I will be back on Monday. I dont think there are CPT based people on the list.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Rob Fisher thank you for the kind gesture and thank you @Andre for getting the ball rolling:thumb right:
> I will be down this weekend and can fetch it on Saturday or Sunday, which ever is convenient for you. If you want to meet at a coffee shop around you area, that would be great. Coffee and cake is on me. If it’s alright with the JHB guys I can fetch the JHB shipment, I will be back on Monday. I dont think there are CPT based people on the list.


That sounds good @Blu_Marlin 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Rob Fisher thank you for the kind gesture and thank you @Andre for getting the ball rolling:thumb right:
> I will be down this weekend and can fetch it on Saturday or Sunday, which ever is convenient for you. If you want to meet at a coffee shop around you area, that would be great. Coffee and cake is on me. If it’s alright with the JHB guys I can fetch the JHB shipment, I will be back on Monday. I dont think there are CPT based people on the list.



Sweet! Oscars in Hillcrest is my hangout if that's ok with you? I'll pm you my cell and we can do coffee and cake!


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Sweet! Oscars in Hillcrest is my hangout if that's ok with you? I'll pm you my cell and we can do coffee and cake!


Yes please do, you can let me know closer to the time if you prefer Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

SAVapeGear said:


> That sounds good @Blu_Marlin
> 
> Thanks very much.


No problem @SAVapeGear. The ECIGSSA community is awesome, just glad to be apart of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox

Rob Fisher said:


> @Blu_Marlin 6
> @Silver 6
> @Ashley A 10
> @Alex 10
> @Kaizer 6
> @SAVapeGear 6
> 
> Shall I send them to Alex in JHB? And to whom in CT?
> 
> If no one is in a big rush I could always bring them to the JHB Vape Meet next month!


ohhh vape meet net month ???


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eequinox said:


> ohhh vape meet net month ???



Yebo yes!


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Blu_Marlin Saturday works for me... Fishing a compo on Sunday.


----------



## Ashley A

Rob Fisher said:


> @Blu_Marlin Saturday works for me... Fishing a compo on Sunday.


Fishing in Durban! How I miss it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> @Blu_Marlin Saturday works for me... Fishing a compo on Sunday.


All good @Rob Fisher I`ll call you closer to Saturday to set up a time....before noon or afternoon?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> All good @Rob Fisher I`ll call you closer to Saturday to set up a time....before noon or afternoon?



Whatever suits you!


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Whatever suits you!


Ok lets say 10:30 then.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok lets say 10:30 then.



Sweet! 10:30am Sat at Oscars in Hillcrest. Boom! 

Mini Vape meet baby!


----------



## Ashley A

Who else is crashing the cake party?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ashley A said:


> Who else is crashing the cake party?



All welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Yep all welcome


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Hi guys, @SAVapeGear, @Ashley A, @Alex, @Kaizer, @Silver, apologies for the delay. I know some of you are waiting patiently for the Nuppin screws. The good news is that there are in JHB and packaged ready for the owners. The bad news is that while packaging them I`ve come up with five screws short. I will take full responsibility for the shortage however this will leave me with one screw. I ask if @Alex and @Ashley A would donate one screw each leaving me with three screws which would be enough for me. We can make arrangements for pick up. I live in Fourways area so those that are JHB based can arrange a meeting in and around the area. PM me or post here. I would prefer if there was a single person collecting for the Mirdand/Centurion/PTA folks or if everyone is available at once, I could meet you halfway, say Midrand, tomorrow evening. If not tomorrow then next week as I am not available on Fridays. @Alex I will be at the ORTIA this afternoon between 15:40 and 16:00. That's the closest I can get to the East Rand for now. Else we will have to make alternate arrangements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Thanks @Blu_Marlin. You can have 2 screws from me for your hard work 

I'll PM you to get contact details so we can arrange collection. I work in Randburg and live in Buccleuch so you're in between, maybe can collect on the way home or something.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Hi @Blu_Marlin, please feel free to take some of mine to make up for the shortfall. I can pick them up from @Silver at a later stage. And lastly thanks for picking them up, and much gratitude to you @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I can maybe send my courier to collect the Centurion people ones.

For @SAVapeGear and @Kaizer 

Any one else in Centurion?

I have send you a PM @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Thanks guys, @Alex I will await @Silver `s response.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

Thanks so much @SAVapeGear. 

Also big thank you to @Blu_Marlin and @Rob Fisher. 

@Blu_Marlin, you can have 2 screws from my lot as well if you running short.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have @Silver's screws guys so there are NONE missing!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sorry for the scare there @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Kaizer No problem, I`m just the courier guy There were much bigger forces at play here
@Rob Fisher  You had me  and by my count you only have 11 and it should be 12.
@Alex , @Ashley A and @Kaizer thanks for the offer guys. Looks like we are back to full strength

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Perhaps I could just get them from you at the next vape meet @Blu_Marlin?


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Alex said:


> Perhaps I could just get them from you at the next vape meet @Blu_Marlin?


I unfortunately not in JHB. I will be in Durban every weekend until January next year. Let me know where you are during the day and I will make a plan to come through next week sometime?


----------



## Alex

Blu_Marlin said:


> I unfortunately not in JHB. I will be in Durban every weekend until January next year. Let me know where you are during the day and I will make a plan to come through next week sometime?



I'll send you my number via pm and we can make a plan


----------



## Silver

Sorry i was not responding today guys - been off the forum the whole day
Thanks for explaining Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Kaizer 

I have the nuppin screws.PM me for collection.

Thanks to all again!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

SAVapeGear said:


> @Kaizer
> 
> I have the nuppin screws.PM me for collection.
> 
> Thanks to all again!!


Um, do you have mine too?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ashley A said:


> Um, do you have mine too?


Nope.Only the Centurion people.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ashley A said:


> Um, do you have mine too?


@Ashley A I`ve still got yours, you were supposed to whattsap me for a time and place to meet


----------



## Ashley A

Will do. Just been hectically busy the last few days


----------



## gertvanjoe

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Andre and @Rob Fisher kudous to you both. I do the weekly JHB-DBN-JHB commute so getting them to JHB woud not be a problem. I will also take 6 screws.



Pick me up along the way  Durban jol


----------



## Blu_Marlin

gertvanjoe said:


> Pick me up along the way  Durban jol


No problem @gertvanjoe the next time I go via Piet Retief I`ll be sure to stop off in Secunda
@Ashley A no problem I`ve also been hectic at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

stupid question as I have not a nuppin clue, but can some local company not just machine a bunch for you guys ?


----------

